# Groomers edition booster bath?



## Groomer5220 (Mar 16, 2009)

I am about to buy a groomers editon booster bath and I was wondering if any of you have one? I am sure a lot of you have the regular booster bath but i havent heard of a lot of people who have the groomers one...anyone?


----------

